# Kimani Butterfly Shawl - Knitted Lace



## stevieland

My new *Kimani Shawl* pattern is now available! It may be purchased for immediate PDF download on Ravelry via PayPal for $6.00. (You dont need a PayPal account to purchase the pattern.) Here is the Ravelry store link:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kimani-shawl

If you prefer, you may order directly through me and use PayPal or personal checks. I would then email the pattern in PDF format to you. Please PM me for more details on both options.

Kimani features an intricate middle panel of butterfly motifs flanked by side wings. There are two ways to work these wing sections: a Lace Wings version, which consists of an abstract butterfly mosaic pattern; and a Stockinette Wings version. The size of the Kimani shawl may be easily customized by working the pattern in different yarn weights. The shawls pictured were all worked in sport and DK weights, but the shawl may be worked in fingering or worsted too.

Kimani is offered as a charted pattern, with my usual big, easy-to-read charts and detailed instructions that explain how to work them. (Please note: The lace motifs in this pattern are charted only.) Although Kimani looks complicated, it is really quite easy to work if you have just a bit of lace experience under your belt.

*BLOCKED SIZE: Approx. 68 X 24 in sport or DK weight. In fingering/sock weight, approx. 58 x 20.Size may vary depending on individual knitting style, needle size and yarn weight.

NEEDLES: US 6/4.00mm for sport or DK weight; US 4/3.25 mm for fingering/sock weight

YARDAGE: 575-625 yards worked in sport or DK weight; 500-550 yards worked in fingering weight*

Thanks for having a look!


----------



## StellasKnits

Isn't that just lovely!


----------



## nannie343

Wow, what a beautiful Shawl.


----------



## CBCAROL

FANTASTIC !!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I'm going to RAVELRY right now.......................

ALL ORDERED & in my QUEUE.... CHARTS - HERE I COME.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bettyirene

One of the best shawls I have ever seen....so light, lacy and delicate....so pretty.


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Beautiful work as always Dee.


----------



## patocenizo

Absolutely stunning ad oh so feminine!!! Yay!!! Another beauty, thanks Dee my needles are on fire!


----------



## TammyK

Fabulous!!! :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness

so beautiful!


----------



## jscaplen

Fantastic! Can't wait to get started.


----------



## stevieland

CBCAROL said:


> FANTASTIC !!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I'm going to RAVELRY right now.......................
> 
> ALL ORDERED & in my QUEUE.... CHARTS - HERE I COME.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Charts--you can do it!!! I am always happy to see you on the KALs... you always are so funny and enthusiastic.


----------



## stevieland

bettyirene said:


> One of the best shawls I have ever seen....so light, lacy and delicate....so pretty.


That is so nice of you to say. I thank you much.


----------



## stevieland

Thanks to all of you that commented about the design. I really appreciate you taking the time to do so!


----------



## moonriver

Just lovely


----------



## CathyAnn

Hey everyone... The KAL has started. Here's the link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=4804177&t=237382


----------



## oge designs

Another beautiful design, they just keep coming!!!


----------



## pansywhite

Absolutely Stunning!!!!!!!!


----------



## susan heierman

I just went to Ravelry and downloaded the pattern. Can't wait to get started! As with all your patterns, it's beautiful! &#128525;


----------



## cpreston1

its lovely patterns


----------



## procrastin8or

Hello all,

Looking forward to my first KAL - and first time using charts. Should be an interesting, learning experience. Will print charts and swatch tonight.


----------



## Windbeam

Beautiful!


----------



## jan1ce

Downloaded this beautiful shawl but not sure which yarn to use. Will have to search through my stash and might even have to order some OMG!! LOL. Beautiful pattern as usual Dee, thank you.

Jan xx


----------



## amudaus

Dee! Another fantastic shawl..Paid for and down loaded.Dee as always great pattern lay out.


----------



## Rainebo

So gorgeous! Lovely drape!


----------



## determined_to-knit

Your Kimani Butterly Shawl is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## ccrotty489

thank you - purchased - it is printing as i type - can't wait to make this


----------



## Bloomers

Great, thanks for letting us know!


----------



## SAMkewel

It's breathtaking!


----------



## Carol77584

Beautiful design. I was wondering, could the middle panel be also used on both side edges? I was thinking of making it larger this way.


----------



## yona

Gorgeous!


----------



## CathyAnn

Carol77584 said:


> Beautiful design. I was wondering, could the middle panel be also used on both side edges? I was thinking of making it larger this way.


Carol, the problem with making it larger that way is getting the border to line up properly with the body. In addition, IMHO, using the butterfly panel along the two edges wouldn't work right.

To make it larger, as Dee says, would be to use heavier yarn such as worsted weight.


----------



## Carol77584

Thank you for answering. It is such a beautiful pattern. I just wanted to make it larger without using heavier yarn.


----------



## Diane1945

I think that is breathtaking.


----------



## LindaH

OMG! That is so beautiful! Purchased!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Just beautiful, like all of your work!


----------



## stevieland

susan heierman said:


> I just went to Ravelry and downloaded the pattern. Can't wait to get started! As with all your patterns, it's beautiful! 😍


Hi Susan. Thanks so much. Will you be joining us for the KAL?


----------



## stevieland

procrastin8or said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Looking forward to my first KAL - and first time using charts. Should be an interesting, learning experience. Will print charts and swatch tonight.


I love the doggie in your avatar! I look forward to seeing you at the KAL. We always have a lot of fun, and there is always someone there there to help you with the charts. I'm sure you'll do a fine job!


----------



## stevieland

jan1ce said:


> Downloaded this beautiful shawl but not sure which yarn to use. Will have to search through my stash and might even have to order some OMG!! LOL. Beautiful pattern as usual Dee, thank you.
> 
> Jan xx


Hi Jan. Thanks! I look forward to seeing what yarn you end up with. And yeah, just so awful to be forced to buy more yarn!!!    Have fun shopping. :wink:


----------



## stevieland

amudaus said:


> Dee! Another fantastic shawl..Paid for and down loaded.Dee as always great pattern lay out.


Thanks for the kind words and for buying the pattern. Hope to see you on the KAL. :-D


----------



## stevieland

ccrotty489 said:


> thank you - purchased - it is printing as i type - can't wait to make this


Thanks! And I'm hoping to see you at the KAL too if you are so inclined.


----------



## stevieland

Carol77584 said:


> Beautiful design. I was wondering, could the middle panel be also used on both side edges? I was thinking of making it larger this way.


In theory, yes, but you would have to do major math adjustments accordingly. If you are an advanced lace knitter, you could probably figure it out. I'm not sure how it would look though.

This was one of those designs that due to the math involved with the row repeats of the panel vs. the wings, every different size (each extra butterfly repeat) would have have to have pages of extra charts. I was considering doing that, but the charts got so long, and the directions so convoluted that I opted this time to increase the size with the yarn weight. And then offer a stockinette option as well.


----------



## stevieland

LindaH said:


> OMG! That is so beautiful! Purchased!


Thanks so much!


----------



## stevieland

To anyone that I didn't thank individually, I so appreciate you taking the time to comment on the design. Hugs to all.


----------



## cajunq

Oh, Dee, I am so excited about this one. I have paid, downloaded it, and will go print the pattern as soon as I get off this site. You always brighten my days.


----------



## SallyAnn

Another gorgeous shawl, Dee!! You are SO talented!!! Someday, when I'm caught up with projects, I'm going to join a KAL. And, I'm definitely making one of your shawls!! They are ALL so beautiful!!


----------



## Carol77584

stevieland said:


> In theory, yes, but you would have to do major math adjustments accordingly. If you are an advanced lace knitter, you could probably figure it out. I'm not sure how it would look though.
> 
> This was one of those designs that due to the math involved with the row repeats of the panel vs. the wings, every different size (each extra butterfly repeat) would have have to have pages of extra charts. I was considering doing that, but the charts got so long, and the directions so convoluted that I opted this time to increase the size with the yarn weight. And then offer a stockinette option as well.


I just downloaded the pattern, and I see what you mean. Thankyou for the answer to my question.


----------



## procrastin8or

I want my butterflies to shimmer. My yarn is acrylic w/5% metallic thread running through giving tiny red, blue, and gold pinpricks of sparkle. Fashion II Yarn.

The gauge given is four stitches to the inch in stockinette. I tried needle sizes six, seven, and eight. With eight I get 4 1/2 stitches and that's the closest I can get to gauge. Seems like such big needles for such thin yarn but the swatch looks pretty nice.


----------



## SouthernGirl

Your knitting is beautiful.


----------



## stevieland

procrastin8or said:


> I want my butterflies to shimmer. My yarn is acrylic w/5% metallic thread running through giving tiny red, blue, and gold pinpricks of sparkle. Fashion II Yarn.
> 
> The gauge given is four stitches to the inch in stockinette. I tried needle sizes six, seven, and eight. With eight I get 4 1/2 stitches and that's the closest I can get to gauge. Seems like such big needles for such thin yarn but the swatch looks pretty nice.


Shimmering butterflies--nice! What weight is that yarn? How many yards in a skein/ball and what is the weight of it? With lace, don't go by what it says on the ball band. You're going to be steam blocking the shawl to kill the acrylic and get a nice drape. We'll talk about that on the KAL if you haven't done that before.


----------



## run4fittness

I have decided I am going to use Patons Lace for this. I have 3 1/2 skeins left over from when I ordered the yarn for another KAL on Ravelry. This is a fine (2) yarn and lovely to work with. The color is Arctic Plum. Looking forward to getting started on this real soon! It is approximately 498 yards to 3 ounces.


----------



## procrastin8or

Doesn't give any weight on the band. 212 yards in a 50 gram skein. No other information other than washing instructions. No needle size is given. Feels like sock yarn.

Upon further scrutiny, in TEENSY print, it does say 5mm needles - which IS size 8 US, isn't it?


----------



## nittineedles

Oooo...I love it!


----------



## belleflower

So pretty and delicatexx


----------



## missmolly

Beautiful design


----------



## jscaplen

procrastin8or said:


> ...it does say 5mm needles - which IS size 8 US, isn't it?


Too bad I can't see those shimmering colours in your photo. Must be lovely.
I think that 5mm needles sounds kind of large for a yarn of that thickness - comparing it to the t-pin there.
Why don't you join us on the KAL?
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-237382-1.html


----------



## procrastin8or

Why don't you join us on the KAL?


DUH! I thought I had.


----------



## jscaplen

procrastin8or said:


> "Why don't you join us on the KAL?"
> 
> DUH! I thought I had.


No, this was Dee's post of her shawl. 
The KAL is separate. I gave you the link in the other message. You should join it - just post a message. It is great fun to discuss your plans & your progress & see how other people are doing. Also, there are a number of very experienced knitters, including Dee & her test knitters, who are very willing to provide guidance.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Yes, please move all further discussion of yarn and pattern details to the KAL thread. This section is SHOP only... thank you and have fun knitting the shawl!


----------



## meran

These are both so beautiful, 'though I think my very favourite of all your shawls would be this blue one. Love the drape.


----------



## trish2222

Gorgeous


----------



## AMadknitter

Very beautiful!! What a lovely pattern.


----------



## olithia

That's a stunning shawl's pattern !


----------



## threadbears

Truly gorgeous!


----------



## stevieland

I wanted to thank everyone that commented recently. I really appreciate your taking the time to do so.


----------



## MrsB

Very pretty. And the pattern price is reasonable. Good job!


----------



## Mirror

stevieland said:


> My new *Kimani Shawl* pattern is now available! It may be purchased for immediate PDF download on Ravelry via PayPal for $6.00. (You dont need a PayPal account to purchase the pattern.) Here is the Ravelry store link:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kimani-shawl
> 
> If you prefer, you may order directly through me and use PayPal or personal checks. I would then email the pattern in PDF format to you. Please PM me for more details on both options.
> 
> Kimani features an intricate middle panel of butterfly motifs flanked by side wings. There are two ways to work these wing sections: a Lace Wings version, which consists of an abstract butterfly mosaic pattern; and a Stockinette Wings version. The size of the Kimani shawl may be easily customized by working the pattern in different yarn weights. The shawls pictured were all worked in sport and DK weights, but the shawl may be worked in fingering or worsted too.
> 
> Kimani is offered as a charted pattern, with my usual big, easy-to-read charts and detailed instructions that explain how to work them. (Please note: The lace motifs in this pattern are charted only.) Although Kimani looks complicated, it is really quite easy to work if you have just a bit of lace experience under your belt.
> 
> *BLOCKED SIZE: Approx. 68 X 24 in sport or DK weight. In fingering/sock weight, approx. 58 x 20.Size may vary depending on individual knitting style, needle size and yarn weight.
> 
> NEEDLES: US 6/4.00mm for sport or DK weight; US 4/3.25 mm for fingering/sock weight
> 
> YARDAGE: 575-625 yards worked in sport or DK weight; 500-550 yards worked in fingering weight*
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


Very pretty.


----------



## StellasKnits

I'm going to wrap this one up as it's reached our 5 page limit. Thank you so much to Stevieland for a fabulously gorgeous pattern!


----------

